# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Respekti ndaj njeri- tjetrit

## Veshtrusja

Jam habitur te pika qe me vjen turp per kombin tim sepse me duket sikur ne vend qe shqiptari te vi duke perparuar, duke mesuar, duke u kulturuar, duke u edukuar po vine duke shkuar poshte duke i munguar se pari respekti per vetveten edhe pastaj per te tjeret.

E kam hapur kete teme per t'ju pyetur:
C'fare mendoni ju per respektin?
C'fare tregon mungesa e respektit?

Sa e respektueshme eshte shoqeria jone sot?

Sa respekt tregon ai njeri qe prish fjalorin?

Cfare te mire na sjelle ne si popull prishja e ketij fjalori? C'fare te keqe na sjell?

Sa te kulturuar jemi kur e prishim fjalorin? Sa te shkolluar? Sa te zgjuar? Sa te vetepermbajtur?

Respektoni njeri-tjetrin sepse nese nuk arrini te respektoni njeri-tjetrin, skeni per te fituar respekt per vetveten.

----------


## oiseau en vol

Përpara se të filloj të shkruaj diçka në lidhje me temën, do të doja thjesht të bëja një vërejtje të vogël. Veshtruse, ju nuk duhet të keni turp për kombin tuaj dhe timin njëkohësisht, por vetëm për disa që bëjnë pjesë në këtë komb. Eshtë e njohur shprehja : "Një komb njihet nga figurat e shquara që ai ka", dhe kështu tipa forumistë të pasjellshëm, me një fjalor rrugësh, nuk bëjnë gjë tjetër veçse ulin përqindjen e njerëzve të shquar të kombit tonë.

Tani në lidhje me temën. Koha e hapjes së kësaj teme është krejt e përshtatshme patur parasysh fakti që në një temë tjetër të kësaj rubrike, brenda natës, njëlloj sikur t'a kishin bërë me fjalë, ishin ngritur të gjithë ata që fjalitë iu mbarojnë me pasthirrma të tipit "o ty t'a..." ose "ik ore m..."e plot e plot të tilla.

Respekti është përkujdesja për të mos e lënduar tjetrin. Respekti është konsiderata që ne kemi për tjetrin. Duke e konsideruar tjetrin në qenien e tij të plotë dhe të pacënuar, ne kemi hapur kështu mundësinë e një dialogu dhe të një marrëdhënie të barabartë të ndërsjelltë me këtë tjetër. Unë mendoj që hapi i parë i një raporti ndërmjet dy personash është respekti reciprok të dyanshëm. Kur njëri nga të dy nuk i përgjigjet këtij kushti, kjo do të thotë që gjasat e një marrje vesh janë tejet të pakta. Prandaj shpesh herë debatet këtu ngjajnë me një konkurs kush e kush është më i shurdhër ndaj fjalës së tjetrit. Dhe dihet që i shurdhëri nuk e kupton mirë veten e vet sepse atij i mungon dëgjimi i zërit të vet siç i ardhur nga jashtë, siç nga dikush tjetër.

Ç'tregon mungesa e respektit ? Eh mirë, ajo tregon asgjë më pak sesa paaftësinë për t'u parë nga jashtë, për t'u projektuar diku nga ku do të vinte mendimi kritik mbi veten, dhe duke munguar kjo aftësi ndarje nga vetvetja, ne krijojmë brenda vetes sonë njëlloj kulle të rrethuar nga ku askush nuk hyn e nuk del. Vetja nuk shihet si një tjetër që i drejtohet unit, por aty kemi veçse një unë të izoluar, i cili mendon se mund të mbijetojë vetëm me veten e vet. Dhe nga kjo vijnë përçartjet e tij ngaqë ai nuk e dëgjon veten të flasë. Shkurt, një dikush që mungon respekt ndaj dikujt është vetëm një që lëshon tinguj ose vetëm bashkon buzë, dhëmbë, nxjerr frymë, lëviz gjuhën andej-këndej etj.

Shoqëria jonë sot mund të quhet deri-diku e respektueshme, por asaj i mungojnë disa elementë zbutës apo "airbag sistem" për të mos lejuar krijimin e tensioneve të kota. Shprehjet "falemnderit", "ju lutem", "më falni", megjithëse i dëgjojmë jo pak, ato nuk kanë hyrë akoma në shprehitë tona të rëndomta. Ne e kemi akoma shumë të vështirë të kërkojmë falje, apo të themi "ju lutem" apo shprehje të tilla. Kur të jemi "zbutur" sadopak, do të shohim që tensionet midis njerëzve do të fillojnë të shuhen.

Kurse dikush që është i parespektueshëm, apo me një fjalor rrugash, as që bëhet fjalë të vrasim mendjen se sa i zgjuar është ai. Zgjuarsia nuk qëndron tek notat dhjeta të dikujt në matematikë apo fizikë, por në krijimin e një ambjenti përreth vetes me qëllim realizimin sa më të mirë dhe të plotë të kësaj vetvete.

Ja këto janë pak a shumë ajo çka mendoj në lidhje me respektin. Shkurt, dikush që tregon respekt ndaj tjetrit është dikush që të imponon respekt...

----------


## dardajan

Jam  plotsisht  dakort  me ty  HIGHLANDER   prandaj  nuk  po  shtoj  asgje .
edhe  une  dhash  mendimin  tim  modest  per  ate  teme  pa  fyer  asnje  dhe  nuk  besoja  qe  ketu  ne forum  kishim  individ  kaq  te  ceket.

----------

